# Flights



## ivertech (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi, I wish to travel from London to Malaga on an almost weekly basis. Is there such a thing as an Airline Season Ticket or what would be the most cost effective method to purchase bulk tickets.


----------



## jax2bcn (Dec 21, 2016)

ivertech said:


> Hi, I wish to travel from London to Malaga on an almost weekly basis. Is there such a thing as an Airline Season Ticket or what would be the most cost effective method to purchase bulk tickets.


Travel agent here: season tickets (also called 'air passes' have gone almost entirely extinct. I think it's even harder to accommodate given the large number of budget carriers across the EU.

I remember looking into this a few years ago and I found that the annual fee for the airpass cost more than I would have spent to just book the flights outright.

I'm thinking you'd be best off just booking the flights directly.

But yeah, after a quick search I don't believe any airlines are still doing this. British Airways MAY, but can't confirm.

Let me know what you find!


----------



## ivertech (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks for your feedback, that clarifies what I had discovered (which is not a lot!)


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

If you know what your schedule will be book far enough in advance. Join any airline you use loyalty system. Both TAP and BA have a frequent flyer programme. 
Monarch have vantage club, 
RYANAIR have their N/A loyalty program 
EASYJET have Flight Club.


----------



## Roland_O (Oct 17, 2016)

I knew someone who lived in Lisbon and worked full time in london. He used to buy tickets in advance, using sites like sky scanner to monitor prices as they fell and climbed. He got good at picking the right moment and so it was not expensive. And he used frequent flyer clubs and airline credit cards to earn free flights. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ivertech (Jan 7, 2017)

siobhanwf said:


> If you know what your schedule will be book far enough in advance. Join any airline you use loyalty system. Both TAP and BA have a frequent flyer programme.
> Monarch have vantage club,
> RYANAIR have their N/A loyalty program
> EASYJET have Flight Club.


Thanks for the info I had not thought of a loyalty system


----------



## ivertech (Jan 7, 2017)

Roland_O said:


> I knew someone who lived in Lisbon and worked full time in london. He used to buy tickets in advance, using sites like sky scanner to monitor prices as they fell and climbed. He got good at picking the right moment and so it was not expensive. And he used frequent flyer clubs and airline credit cards to earn free flights.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


All good info, many thanks


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

siobhanwf said:


> If you know what your schedule will be book far enough in advance. Join any airline you use loyalty system. Both TAP and BA have a frequent flyer programme.
> Monarch have vantage club,
> RYANAIR have their N/A loyalty program
> EASYJET have Flight Club.


I thought there were two rules that we shouldn't talk about Flight Club?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

The slow walkers said:


> I thought there were two rules that we shouldn't talk about Flight Club?


Not that I know of :confused2:


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

don't worry XC, nothing for a mod to be watching 

Quote by Chuck Palahniuk: “Welcome to Fight Club. The first rule of Fight ...”


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

The slow walkers said:


> I thought there were two rules that we shouldn't talk about Flight Club?


Whatever made you think that?


----------

